
Ask HN: I have a crazy idea. How do I approach VCs? - scsi_mode_sense
Hi,<p>I have a crazy idea for a product. Well, the product itself is more of an &#x27;experience&#x27;, if that makes any sense. Now, the product would need a HW component + embedded sw + mobile app + backend apps + IT infrastructure.<p>When I approach VCs, do I build prototypes for all these and then take it to them ? The product as a whole, would need all these components to deliver the experience. Which one do I build first? I mean, I could buy an RPi&#x2F; arduino and prototype the hw component, but it would be incomplete without the other parts. Or do I just have architectural diagrams(ie, how all the components work together) on the presentation?<p>Thanks!
======
sharemywin
how do you know people will buy what you want to make?

~~~
scsi_mode_sense
Honestly, I don't know. It's an experience. Some might like it, some might
not. An idea to build this sparked up, when I needed something like this.

~~~
moridin007
can you go into more detail about your "experience"?

